# problema com a instalacao do grub

## mitchel_hajime

desculpe-me mas sou novo no ambiente do gentoo

consigo instalar como no manual do usuario o gentoo normalmente

o problema vem quando reinicio o computador ele nao incia o grub, provalvelmente ele nao tenha

nem instalado o mesmo 

quando digito emerge grub no cd-live 

ele apresenta a seguinte tela 

gentoo@livecd ~ $ sudo emerge grub

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/4Q-2002

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move' S='binary SLOT move' p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

..............................................................................

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/1Q-2004

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move' S='binary SLOT move' p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

.........................................

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/2Q-2004

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move' S='binary SLOT move' p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

................................................................................................................

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/3Q-2004

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move' S='binary SLOT move' p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

...............................................................................................................................................................................................

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/4Q-2004

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move' S='binary SLOT move' p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

.....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/1Q-2005

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move' S='binary SLOT move' p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/2Q-2005

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move' S='binary SLOT move' p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

...........................................................................................................

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/3Q-2005

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move' S='binary SLOT move' p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

...............................................................................

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/4Q-2005

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move' S='binary SLOT move' p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

.......................................

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/1Q-2006

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move' S='binary SLOT move' p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

...........................................

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/2Q-2006

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move' S='binary SLOT move' p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

........................................

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/3Q-2006

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move' S='binary SLOT move' p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

...............

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/4Q-2006

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move' S='binary SLOT move' p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

.........................

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/1Q-2007

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move' S='binary SLOT move' p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

.....................

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/2Q-2007

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move' S='binary SLOT move' p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

..........................

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/3Q-2007

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move' S='binary SLOT move' p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

........................................

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/4Q-2007

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move' S='binary SLOT move' p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

.................

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/1Q-2008

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move' S='binary SLOT move' p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

.................

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/2Q-2008

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move' S='binary SLOT move' p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

........

Calculating dependencies \

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "grub".

isto ocorre toda vez que instalo o gentoo...

gostaria de saber o motivo e desculpe-me pela duvida e pelo teclado desconfigurado...

grato pela atencao  :Very Happy: 

----------

## baldeante

Boas,

O grub mão pode ser directamente instalado após arrancares com o live cd.

Primeiro tens de montar os sistema e mudar para o mesmo podes fazê-lo com os seguintes passos :

Montar o sistema :

```

# mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/gentoo

# mkdir /mnt/gentoo/boot

# mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot
```

NOTA: tens de alterar sda3 e sda1 para as tuas partiçoes se nao forem estas

Link de referencia no manual

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=4#doc_chap5

Mudar para o teu sistema

```

# mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

# mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

# cd /mnt/genttoo

# chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

# env-update

>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

# source /etc/profile

# export PS1="(chroot) $PS1"

```

Link de referencia no manual (A partir do topico "Mounting the /proc and /dev Filesystems")

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=6#doc_chap1

Actualizar o sistema e instalar o grub

```

# emerge --sync

# emerge grub

```

Link de referencia no manual para o grub

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10#doc_chap2

----------

## mitchel_hajime

eu fiz como vc disse e nos links dos tutoriais

mas tive esse resultado..

(chroot) gentoo@livecd /mnt/gentoo $ chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

chroot: cannot change root directory to /mnt/gentoo: Operation not permitted

(chroot) gentoo@livecd /mnt/gentoo $ sudo chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory

(chroot) gentoo@livecd /boot $ sudo emerge grub

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/1Q-2004

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move' S='binary SLOT move' p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

.........................................

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/2Q-2004

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move' S='binary SLOT move' p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

................................................................................................................

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/3Q-2004

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move' S='binary SLOT move' p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

...............................................................................................................................................................................................

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/4Q-2004

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move' S='binary SLOT move' p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

.....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/1Q-2005

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move' S='binary SLOT move' p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

.....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/2Q-2005

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move' S='binary SLOT move' p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

...........................................................................................................

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/3Q-2005

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move' S='binary SLOT move' p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

..............................................................................

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/4Q-2005

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move' S='binary SLOT move' p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

.......................................

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/1Q-2006

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move' S='binary SLOT move' p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

...........................................

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/2Q-2006

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move' S='binary SLOT move' p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

........................................

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/3Q-2006

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move' S='binary SLOT move' p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

...............

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/4Q-2006

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move' S='binary SLOT move' p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

.........................

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/1Q-2007

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move' S='binary SLOT move' p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

.....................

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/2Q-2007

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move' S='binary SLOT move' p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

..........................

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/3Q-2007

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move' S='binary SLOT move' p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

........................................

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/4Q-2007

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move' S='binary SLOT move' p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

.................

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/1Q-2008

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move' S='binary SLOT move' p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

................

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/2Q-2008

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move' S='binary SLOT move' p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

.....................................

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/3Q-2008

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move' S='binary SLOT move' p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

................

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/4Q-2008

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move' S='binary SLOT move' p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

...........................

!!! Failed to move /var/db/pkg/xfce-extra/xfce4-icon-theme-4.4.2 to /var/db/pkg/x11-themes/xfce4-icon-theme-4.4.2

!!! [Errno 30] Read-only file system

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 6971, in ?

    retval = emerge_main()

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 6647, in emerge_main

    if portage._global_updates(trees, mtimedb["updates"]):

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 9825, in _global_updates

    moves = vardb.move_ent(update_cmd)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 6289, in move_ent

    _movefile(origpath, newpath, mysettings=self.settings)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 4855, in _movefile

    raise portage_exception.PortageException(

portage_exception.PortageException: mv '/var/db/pkg/xfce-extra/xfce4-icon-theme-4.4.2' '/var/db/pkg/x11-themes/xfce4-icon-theme-4.4.2'

----------

## baldeante

```
chroot) gentoo@livecd /mnt/gentoo $ chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

chroot: cannot change root directory to /mnt/gentoo: Operation not permitted

(chroot) gentoo@livecd /mnt/gentoo $ sudo chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory 
```

A prompt devia estar com # e não $ estas a usar o live cd certo ??? 

Uma linha de comandos dentro do gnome/xfce (nao sei qual e utilizado agora) ???

Se assim for executa os comandos que se seguem primeiro :

```

#sudo passwd root [para mudar a password do root]

# su [e usa a password atrás definida]

```

Depois repete os passos do post anterior e diz qualqeur coisa ...

----------

## mitchel_hajime

(chroot) livecd / # emerge grub

Calculating dependencies  !!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/sys-kernel/livecd-kernel-1/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 1: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

!!! A file listed in the Manifest could not be found: /usr/portage/sys-boot/grub/grub-9999.ebuild

(chroot) livecd / #

----------

## baldeante

 *mitchel_hajime wrote:*   

> (chroot) livecd / # emerge grub
> 
> Calculating dependencies  !!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/sys-kernel/livecd-kernel-1/CONTENTS'
> 
> !!!   line 1: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry
> ...

 

Pelo erro que estas a ter parece haver algum problema com a árvore do portage ...

Depois de fazeres o chroot verifica se tens uma pasta com o nome portage dentro da pasta /usr/ com "ls /usr/p* -d" ou caso estejas a ver pelo ambiente grafico (nautilus, kexplorer ou algo do género) na pasta /mnt/gentoo/usr/ deve ter uma pasta com o nome portage.

Dentro da pasta portage deve haver muitas pastas.

Caso a pasta esteja vazia ou nao exista antes de executares "emerge grub" executa os comandos "emerge --sync && env-update", estes comandos devem actualizar a lista de pacotes existentes na pasta portage e se tudo correr bem depois deves conseguir compilar o grub.

Se não conseguires coloca aqui o erro ....

Neste link do manual tens indicações de como configurar/actualizar o portage

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=6#doc_chap2

Da uma vista de olhos nos tópicos

"Updating the Portage tree" e "Choosing the Right Profile".

----------

## mitchel_hajime

tava pensando tpo antes dava uma tela de dual boot de windows

ai desabilitei eu acho, ai acho q pode estar interferindo na instalaçao do grub

tentei instalar o fedora ai tb nao instala o grub Oo

----------

## baldeante

 *mitchel_hajime wrote:*   

> tava pensando tpo antes dava uma tela de dual boot de windows
> 
> ai desabilitei eu acho, ai acho q pode estar interferindo na instalaçao do grub
> 
> tentei instalar o fedora ai tb nao instala o grub Oo

 

Nunca instalei Fedora em dual boot mas do que me lembro e bastante mais simples do que o Gentoo e nunca  tive problemas na meia duzia de instalações qeu fiz ... o grub simplesmente não deveria dar problemas especialmente numa instalação tão simples como o dvd do fedora ...

Já testaste o disco ??? Pode ser que o sector de arranque (o primeiro sector do disco) esteja danificado .... já conseguiste arrancar com algum sistema operativo nesse disco ???

Wwindows ou outro qualquer ????

Se sim tenta uma instalação com o lilo eu tive um problema com um pentium 1 há uns anos o grub simplesmente não corria e o lilo foi a primeira tentativa ...

----------

## mitchel_hajime

sim ja instalei e usei ubuntu, fedora e mandriva e dava tudo certo menos a placa de video que nao era compativel ai a parte 3D ficava desabilitada

vou tentar instalar o lillo ... estranho o grub nunca deu problema soh uma vez, mas foi erro na ordem dos hds e o windows

^^ valeu pela ajuda q vc ta dando ^^

----------

## mitchel_hajime

resolvi

formatei o drive com o windows

instalei de novo

ai depois o gentoo

^^

valeu

----------

